# Any pullets in these photos?



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi,

We have raised these chickens since around 2 to 3 weeks and they are now around 13 to 15 weeks old. They all appear to have male characteristics and we hear the odd masculine sounding noises but no crowing. Is there any hope there are some females among them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two and three look like they could be female. And four. 

Six and seven look like roos. And one.

If the pic is of two birds are different from those in the single pics, they're too far away to tell. 

Someone else will come along and either agree or say not and why not.


----------



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Two and three look like they could be female. And four.
> 
> Six and seven look like roos. And one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robin416. I added the two birded photo by mistake. There's still hope for me so your quick reply is appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait to appreciate it until someone comes by to confirm. This time of the evening everyone is putting dinner on the table, putting their birds to bed, etc.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm with Robin on the numbers and the photo order, I think you have a few pullets.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

When you purchased them, what breeds were they supposed to be?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I would agree with robin, judging partially by wing carriage and stance from what we can see! PJ would be better here than me! 

And I currently have one I’m 99% sure is a pullet that is mock crowing. So never fear, it only gets more confusing! Lol


----------



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

I


Poultry Judge said:


> When you purchased them, what breeds were they supposed to be?


I was given them by my neighbour who got them from his granddaughter's pre-school who watch them hatch then give them away every year. I don't know for sure but I imagine they are all supposed to be ISA Browns. I've read that ISA Brown males are white with brown and females are brown with white so, if we take that assumption, that rules out any pullets in these photos.


----------



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I would agree with robin, judging partially by wing carriage and stance from what we can see! PJ would be better here than me!
> 
> And I currently have one I'm 99% sure is a pullet that is mock crowing. So never fear, it only gets more confusing! Lol


Oh no! That could literally be a matter of life and death for them! I am going by their characteristics e.g. large wattle and comb, thick legs, saddle feathers and then, if they crow then it's sufficient proof that it's a male.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Compare the saddle feathers and the neck feathers. You'll see a distinct difference between a hen and a rooster. In several of your pics it shows the saddle feathers of males quite clearly.

The other thing that is not quite adding up to the is the body shape. ISA browns males are bulkier than the females by quite a bit. It might be that they haven't reached their full growth but they aren't fitting the body type as of these pics.


----------



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Compare the saddle feathers and the neck feathers. You'll see a distinct difference between a hen and a rooster. In several of your pics it shows the saddle feathers of males quite clearly.
> 
> The other thing that is not quite adding up to the is the body shape. ISA browns males are bulkier than the females by quite a bit. It might be that they haven't reached their full growth but they aren't fitting the body type as of these pics.


Thanks. ISA Browns are very popular here in Queensland, Australia so that was my assumption but all the females I have see tend to be more brown/ginger and not so white. When you say the saddle feathers, do you mean where I have circled them? The white one doesn't appear to have them whereas the brown/cream one does. Am I right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you circled the area we're talking about.

That's if they're ISA's. That's the one thing not determined yet. 

Any chance they are not the same age?


----------



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes, you circled the area we're talking about.
> 
> That's if they're ISA's. That's the one thing not determined yet.
> 
> Any chance they are not the same age?


We got them on the 3rd August when they were chicks and just yellow fluff and the same size. The neighbour's granddaughter had a photo with them on 21st July as chicks. We were told there may be up to 2 weeks' difference in age. That's all we know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If there's two weeks difference in age that could very well be the problem in determining sex. Those identified as female might be male since they are not as far along in their development. 

If it turns out to be the case, I'm sorry. I know it's not what you bargained for.


----------



## John_Fredman (Sep 30, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If there's two weeks difference in age that could very well be the problem in determining sex. Those identified as female might be male since they are not as far along in their development.
> 
> If it turns out to be the case, I'm sorry. I know it's not what you bargained for.


Thanks. Well, out of 16 chicks we were hoping for no more than 5 pullets. There are 4 others in another section that all appear to be female so we're hoping they are! It was always a risk we would get more cockrels than desired but it's a numbers game at the end of the day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One time I set 17 eggs in the incubator. All hatched, 15 were male. Luckily they were a rare variety so I was able to sell the ones I didn't want.

So yep, you're right it is a numbers game.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry, every bird pictured is a cockerel. A pullet of that breed would not likely have developed comb and wattles at the age given.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

John_Fredman said:


> View attachment 35982
> View attachment 35984
> 
> 
> Thanks. ISA Browns are very popular here in Queensland, Australia so that was my assumption but all the females I have see tend to be more brown/ginger and not so white. When you say the saddle feathers, do you mean where I have circled them? The white one doesn't appear to have them whereas the brown/cream one does. Am I right?


I wonder if they are a cross.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a question about chicken breeds as well. I have a 5 week old female Welsummer who as of this week has white speckles all over her face and her belly has turned white. Is this typical in their growth cycle or do I have another kind of chick?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They go through some major appearance changes as they mature. If you can post a pic of the one you're talking about it might give someone more information to help answer your question.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, she is certainly molting. 

I did a little digging since I'm a Silkie person and unfamiliar with many hard feathered breeds. Evidently showing white feathers in birds that come from a hatchery is not unusual. I found one that mentioned different types of Welsummers but I couldn't find any additional information about that.

All that just to say, she probably is a Welsummer.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Every breed is different but at five weeks the birds will look little like they will as adults. Maybe share some pictures, we love to see Forum members' birds.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One time I set 17 eggs in the incubator. All hatched, 15 were male. Luckily they were a rare variety so I was able to sell the ones I didn't want.
> 
> So yep, you're right it is a numbers game.


I have 4 Americana chicks which I purchased from tractor supply marked as pullets. They will be two weeks old tomorrow. These were given to a hen whose eggs failed to hatch and she has really been a great mother, Two of these chicks have sprouted tail feathers and two still have the fluffy butt. Does this indicate that two are male and two are female? I have read that this is an indicator but also read that it is not so easy in Americaunas. If so Tractor supply sold me to cockerals for pullets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they came from TSC they're actually Easter Eggers. What you're going to be looking for are combs getting larger and redder faster than the others. 

You're good at posting pics. When they get a little older do some good side shots and of their faces front on. Someone, probably Ken, will know.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If they came from TSC they're actually Easter Eggers. What you're going to be looking for are combs getting larger and redder faster than the others.
> 
> You're good at posting pics. When they get a little older do some good side shots and of their faces front on. Someone, probably Ken, will know.


I am disappointed with tractor supply for false advertisement. If being sold as pullets turn out to be roosters it will be false advertisement as well. I wanted all blue eggs but Easter eggers will be ok.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Assuming they have the correct combs compared to an Ameraucana, the triple pea comb will tell you for sure if it’s a boy. Just something to watch for- if present it’s definitive at least. Good luck on the no boys!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Assuming they have the correct combs compared to an Ameraucana, the triple pea comb will tell you for sure if it’s a boy. Just something to watch for- if present it’s definitive at least. Good luck on the no boys!


Thanks


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

From what I've seen and heard, Tractor Supply needs to hire clerks with a bit of knowledge in poultry. If the clerks no nothing and don't care, issues with the poultry are bound to come up.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

danathome said:


> From what I've seen and heard, Tractor Supply needs to hire clerks with a bit of knowledge in poultry. If the clerks no nothing and don't care, issues with the poultry are bound to come up.


 Rockingham, north Carolina Tractor supply employees know nothing. One employee didn't even know the difference in the ducks and the chickens. all the guy who sold me my chicks knew is what the sign said.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

TSC does not sex chicks nor do they hatch chicks for sale. They buy them from hatcheries. Hatcheries that sell sexed chicks do not get it right 100% of the time. In fact, they will tell you that _at least 10% _are incorrectly sexed at hatch. I see folks whine about TSC chicks all the time, but the customers themselves have no clue even about what breed of chicks they're buying and often times very little to nothing else about chickens. It ain't all TSC's or their employees fault. Customers need to educate themselves before they lay all the blame at TSC's feet.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> TSC does not sex chicks nor do they hatch chicks for sale. They buy them from hatcheries. Hatcheries that sell sexed chicks do not get it right 100% of the time. In fact, they will tell you that _at least 10% _are incorrectly sexed at hatch. I see folks whine about TSC chicks all the time, but the customers themselves have no clue even about what breed of chicks they're buying and often times very little to nothing else about chickens. It ain't all TSC's or their employees fault. Customers need to educate themselves before they lay all the blame at TSC's feet.


Most children know the difference in a duck and a chicken. That is what shocked me is that an employee at TSC did not. I have used Meyer Hatchery which was 100% correct when my chicks came. This was that I needed chicks quickly so I went to TSC. I got 4 chicks for my hen which worked well. It was marked as Ameicauna pullets, I probably have Easter Eggers which is fine. If there are any that are roosters I can rehome them. TSC is like everyone else and can not keep help. I go to TSC about 2x a month and it is new people every time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a marketing ploy to call them Americaunas. True Americaunas are not sold by hatcheries. We go through this a lot with people being disappointed when it's pointed out what they thought they had they really don't. It's the way of hatchery birds. They don't take the care in breeding that private breeders do. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. Some of the most stunning birds are mixed. 

And it's not TSC that has issues about bird care. I ran into the same thing at the feed co-op. What they knew dealt with commercial poultry houses. 

Forums like this is your best bet for getting accurate information when it comes to being thrown a challenge with these guys.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's a marketing ploy to call them Americaunas. True Americaunas are not sold by hatcheries. We go through this a lot with people being disappointed when it's pointed out what they thought they had they really don't. It's the way of hatchery birds. They don't take the care in breeding that private breeders do. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. Some of the most stunning birds are mixed.
> 
> And it's not TSC that has issues about bird care. I ran into the same thing at the feed co-op. What they knew dealt with commercial poultry houses.
> 
> Forums like this is your best bet for getting accurate information when it comes to being thrown a challenge with these guys.


I don't care that they are Easter Eggers. I love them anyway, I do hope they are all girls though as I truly don't want to rehome of them but I have a bantam Cochin Frizzle rooster and can not have him hurt. I guess I just love my chickens more than some do. I spend much time with them. They are my puppies with feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Puppies with feathers. Good one. Very appropriate description. 

Yep, EE's are some stunning birds. And the rainbow of egg colors are stunning too. One of our members posted pics from hers. Blues, greens, pinks, whites, tans. All in a basket.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL Puppies with feathers. Good one. Very appropriate description.
> 
> Yep, EE's are some stunning birds. And the rainbow of egg colors are stunning too. One of our members posted pics from hers. Blues, greens, pinks, whites, tan
> 
> ...


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


>


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 41536


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 41536


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Here are four 2 week old Americana’s or Easter Eggers. 3 have tail feathers. One does not. They are all supposed to be pullets. Is the tailless one a rooster?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

At this point all I can say is maybe, but that was my experience with an Easter egger cockerel. The cockerel in this photo was very slow to grow tail feathers compared to the pullets. (The one to the far left.)


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> At this point all I can say is maybe, but that was my experience with an Easter egger cockerel. The cockerel in this photo was very slow to grow tail feathers compared to the pullets. (The one to the far left.)
> View attachment 41538


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I was hoping for all pullets as I don't need another rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that is scary. HS suspected the tailless one is a male. I never would have thought it. Especially since I had a Silkie that didn't grow a tail until she was five years old. 

Give it time HS, let them grow into their feathers. I know you want to know now but you get to do like most of the rest of us and wait.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, that is scary. HS suspected the tailless one is a male. I never would have thought it. Especially since I had a Silkie that didn't grow a tail until she was five years old.
> 
> Give it time HS, let them grow into their feathers. I know you want to know now but you get to do like most of the rest of us and wait.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I saw a YouTube video which said that this was a 70% chance sex a chick. They also said that you can’t wing feathers sex an Easter egged/Americana. There is such a profound difference in the tail of one and the rest. I just don’t want to become too attached to one that I will have to rehome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get the impression that just the act of bringing them home has you hooked. 

There are so many challenges when we have the birds in our lives. Having to rehome is just one of many.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I get the impression that just the act of bringing them home has you hooked.
> 
> There are so many challenges when we have the birds in our lives. Having to rehome is just one of many.


I rehomed a rooster I raised from a baby but had got so mean. It still hurt me to rehome him, I do get attached to my feathered friends, The one we suspect of being the little roo is my wife's favorite. As you say there will always be challenges, I have not had to deal with the death of one of mine yet, That will be a bad experience as I do truly love my chickens,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember you having to do that. I know it's hard when you get so attached but in the long run the decision is made to help make life easier for everyone. Birds included.


----------

